

Project Ara update [video] - wiwiw
http://blog.phonebloks.com/post/101254153023/video-project-ara-update-by-dave-hakkens

======
chdir
Ongoing discussion :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8527774](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8527774)

------
Stormcaller
sorry about off-topic but anyone knows the song name in background?

~~~
zz1
One of the songs seems to me derived from 'The dogs days are over', Florence &
the Machine

